# Meguiars Dark Wax ... AIO - UPDATED Pg1 Post 11



## X5TUU (Sep 4, 2012)

Dunno if people have seen this, or the results this is supposed to give ... Megs have recently released their new Dark and Light Waxes for the UK market, and debuted it on this fb page:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid ... 4b8fb036c2

This is the image of before and after 50:50 applied by hand with no paint correction whatsover, and just this wax used ... pretty impressive IMHO!










I ordered a bottle on ebay last night for under £14 delivered to give it a whirl, will give it a full review on here before I paint correct the TT to see how good it really is lol


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I will be interested to hear you thoughts on this


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

+1
Looks good from the picture


----------



## Fordytt (Jan 19, 2011)

Love the meguiars stuff. might have to pick some of this up. The 3 step system is wonderful but it takes forever! This could save me hours!


----------



## Darren_d (Jun 20, 2013)

As its an all in one product, is the 'cleaner' element meant to have the same qualities as a clay bar?


----------



## X5TUU (Sep 4, 2012)

I think the cleaner part is similar to zymol cleaner wax, very mild abrahsive only but will shift many contaminants like clay, but not as fast.

It's been delivered today, looks decent, ill give it a whirl on Saturday if the weather is decent


----------



## Fordytt (Jan 19, 2011)

I find the step 1 paint cleaner the most effective thing you could possibly clean your car with. After a careful application and removal there's barely any need for polish and/or wax. Its incredible stuff for a tenner


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

Does this replace Meguiars NXT tech wax or is it in an alternative, do you know?...I've had some good results with the tech wax over AG Super Resin Polish or PB Black Hole.

Regards
Ross


----------



## Fordytt (Jan 19, 2011)

From what i can gather it seems more geared up towards the paint cleaner end of the product line rather than the wax side of things as it says on the website its designed to remove water spots and swirl marks which is more typical of a prep product than a wax. You may still benefit from a coat of NXT after this but if you were going down that route id just use the paint cleaner and the wax separately. I'm only speculating though i've not tried it out myself yet.


----------



## X5TUU (Sep 4, 2012)

It depends on the reviews you read tbh ... some say geared towards correction and clean, some towards wax and protect

If its the former, then I will go back to my old products as they give outstanding results and are tried and tested over years by me ... I dont normally use Meg's after a couple of dodgy bottles of Gold Class Wax and a wheel brush that disintegrated after a couple of uses.

When I layer it on, I am literally going to use a couple of coats of this only, rather than my 2x Collinite then 2x Dodo that I traditionally use.


----------



## X5TUU (Sep 4, 2012)

as it looked like rain, I just tried this out on my bootlid today.

I T-Cut the rings that had been left behind after I removed them, and the panel was covered in scratches from ring and keys and other objects people had had in their hands when opening the boot lid

The was applies in a very thick paste and a little goes a very very long way, from the tube I put approx 1cm snake of product onto the Megs applicator, and this did all my boot lid, spoiler and a section of my bonnet and was still ready to do more ... very pleased with longevity

The product is hard to squeeze from the tube, and is an odd choice for dispensing method.

It hazes out pretty fast and buffs really easy with no residue or dust (associated with fillers etc...)

Pretty much all the mars on the paint were eradicated and only a deep glossy shine remained ... I applied this to the paintwork after a quick wipe with a dry MF cloth to remove the dust and the paint was still pretty clean off the last wash/wax even after about 600miles and being left in an on airport carpark for a couple of days.

these are the couple of pics ... a proper review will follow when a full wash and wax is done with this product over the whole car.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Looks like it dose the job


----------



## Fordytt (Jan 19, 2011)

Nice! You can definitely see the wax element in your picture, gives a nice gloss finish.

For comparison I was also on the drive for most of the day today :? and used just the standalone step 1 paint cleaner after a wash and this is the result. Remember this is just step 1 paint cleaner ( no polish OR wax!)


----------



## X5TUU (Sep 4, 2012)

Fordytt said:


> Nice! You can definitely see the wax element in your picture, gives a nice gloss finish.
> 
> For comparison I was also on the drive for most of the day today :? and used just the standalone step 1 paint cleaner after a wash and this is the result. Remember this is just step 1 paint cleaner ( no polish OR wax!)


I have never used the megs 3stage kit but heard good things, you can tell the paint has been cleansed on ur pics and looks as smooth as glass ... does it need much re-prep if not finishing the steps in a single day with it being relatively unprotected (so to speak)??

I'm looking forward to doing the whole car in it and have been really impressed so far for the cost


----------



## Fordytt (Jan 19, 2011)

Yeah that's the thing, unless you polish and wax afterwards you'll be back to square 1 the next time which unfortunately happens all too often as it's very time consuming to do properly. It is really easy to apply and take off though. I always seem to get through about 3 bottles of paint cleaner to every 1 bottle of wax so that gives you an idea of my success rate of getting through all 3 steps!...That's why I'm optimistic about the all in one and excited to see the results.


----------



## johnwh (Dec 27, 2011)

Good Evening, Have you used Tripple, wondered
how this compares?


----------



## S800brn (Jul 23, 2013)

Looks like it achieves good results. When I'd a black GTI I swore by Blackfire polish and wax. 
Also found R222 carnauba good too.


----------



## X5TUU (Sep 4, 2012)

johnwh said:


> Good Evening, Have you used Tripple, wondered
> how this compares?


As in Autofinesse Tripple AIO Polish??

If so then no I havent, I have a sample of it but never got round to using it and it looks like it has split as well so is probably only good for the bin now lol


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

If that's advertised as a wax and creates that 50/50, that has some serious fillers in it.


----------

